# Cheap Home made anti-chew sprays?



## mufti (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone got a good idea/recipe for a cheap Home made anti-chew spray?


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

For our rottie that chewed the new kitchen table and chairs !!

I wrapped cling film round all the legs..

Got some butter or margierine and blended some extra hot chill powder into it.
Applied the paste onto the cling film, and watched the dog drink lots of water after trying to chew the legs again.

She never tried it again !!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Iv never had to use it but iv heard tabasco sauce is good.  Or curry powder?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

i used cheap vix vapor rub from asda no stains left when bobby was at the chewy stage as he liked the walls could try that mixed in with hot water then let it cool down try that i dunno really.


We also put some insanity sauce down on things he liked to steal that he wasn't ment to as the smell alone made him run for the hills lol.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Mustard worked for mine!! xx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

vicks vapour rub, very very thinly smeared on woodwork, worked miracles for us.

Mo


----------



## mufti (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank's guys but im looking for something more liquid based as he likes to pull the cushions off the sofa and pull books/papers of the shelves (and no I can't move them out of reach as I have too many books  )


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you tried vinegar - I mix t with water into a spray can and it stops Ruby chewing. The smell is not overpowering - unlless I have become immune to it


----------



## mufti (Jan 16, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> Have you tried vinegar - I mix t with water into a spray can and it stops Ruby chewing. The smell is not overpowering - unlless I have become immune to it


No I haven't that's a good idea! Thank's Kirk


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have just caught Alfie chewing one of my dining chairs and he had a big piece of it in his mouth that he had chewed off:devil: so have just smeared vicks on the chair legs,is it normal that he wants to lick it off-I think he likes it


----------

